# Cheap Wine Bottles???



## wctisue

I always do a lot of looking on eBay for wine bottles and this ad caught my eye. 10 cases of bottles for $1???? Then you look at the astronomical shipping charge and just laugh.


Wayne


http://cgi.ebay.com/Wine-Bottles-750ml-Antique-Green-10-Cases-/220611651619?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0


----------



## Wade E

I contacted the seller and said that I sincerely hope that shipping amount is a misprint. Some people just try and scam you pretty bad making some sites turn your stomach.


----------



## Wade E

This is the quick reply I got from hi.
Please note this is for 10 Cases 155 lbs of glass 
bottles. 
Have you seen the market pricing for bottles? these are 
shippng out for 28-45 dollars per case (inclusive of shipping). Mine 
ship for 20.00 Per case. This is the best option you'll find either on 
Ebay or on the internet with the exception of used bottles (which are in
some cases still more expenseive) and the occasional person who will 
offer pick up only pricing on a bulk lot. I've also got bottles listed 
for purchase for 5 cases (approx 22.00 per case inclusive of shipping) 
and single cases for 25.00 per case. My single case pricing is cheaper 
than most vendor's bulk pricing. </font>


----------



## Wade E

After looking closer and doing the math it is a decent deal!


----------



## Bartman

Wade said:


> After looking closer and doing the math it is a decent deal!



Then why bother selling the bottles at all, since the cost is 
obviously more than $1? Clearly, the profit is in the shipping fees, 
and apparently all the sellers use that approach.


----------



## cpfan

Damn, and I thought $12 a case was expensive. And I gotta drive to pick them up too. And pay 13% sales tax.


Bottles do seem to be a bit cheaper in Canada than the US.


Steve


----------



## Tom

I can get them @ Gino Pintos for less. Then again I get all my bottles for FREE. Can't beat that price.


----------



## Waldo

Same here tepe......all mine cost is a little sweat


----------



## fivebk

I now have over 1000 bottles that only cost me a drive to pick them up.

BOB


----------



## PeterZ

I just priced the same 10 cases from George. He is $7.49 more. Given George's customer service and Mark's packing, I would go with FVW for the order. The Ebay guy implies that breakage is to be expected and would leave you with the loss. I doubt George would, and having ordered many cases of bottles from FVW with zero broken on arrival it's a no-brainer. 


Still, I'd like to know where this guy is. Someone local can buy the 10 cases for a dollar and pick them up.


----------



## rrawhide

Side note!

I am sure that only a few of us can take advantage of this. Sometime, commercial wineries have excess glass after they bottle. And, most wineries do not have excess room to store for a year. They usually buy their glass in truck quantities for the best price. Three of us went together and bought 158 cases at $5/cs. They were the dark green 'hock' style but that's ok for the price. They were palletized and they just fork-lifted them onto our flat bed trailer. So, if you are around some wineries, give a call and you might be surprised - you also might score some tasting room bottles - they cannot reuse. I am not trying to take anything from George but there are alternatives when it comes to shipping.


----------



## Bartman

PeterZ said:


> I just priced the same 10 cases from George. He is $7.49 more. Given George's customer service and Mark's packing, I would go with FVW for the order. The Ebay guy implies that breakage is to be expected and would leave you with the loss. I doubt George would, and having ordered many cases of bottles from FVW with zero broken on arrival it's a no-brainer.
> 
> 
> Still, I'd like to know where this guy is. Someone local can buy the 10 cases for a dollar and pick them up.



Long Beach, Cali, according to the ebay listing (right side, near the middle).


----------



## Wade E

I get all my bottles for free also. I call my town transfer station (actually the next town over) and ask them to save me bottles. I pick them up on saturday afternoon and they usually have about 100 and I give them 4-5 bottles of my wine and they and I are extremely happy. I have only ever bought special bottles like Bellissima for my Ice wines or Ports as I dont ever find them in the dump.


----------



## xanxer82

I may ask my vineyard owner buddy if he'd be willing to tack a few cases of bottles onto his order for me and just pay him what he pays... I'm getting tired of scrubbing and I've got about 45 gallons to bottle at this point and planning on more...


----------

